# Rear Axle



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

My C Record rear free hub axle is bent. I'm looking for a replacement on eBay. Are the rear axles pretty much universal. If my rear spacing is 126 mm what should I get as far as a length 128, 130?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Does this help?


EuroAsia brand rear axle/cones/locknuts/washers for Campy Nuovo Record 6-7sp rear hub


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Freehub or freewheel hub? If you let me know a ballpark year or post a pic, I can look through some of the parts catalogs I have to see what they look like.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

hfc said:


> Freehub or freewheel hub? If you let me know a ballpark year or post a pic, I can look through some of the parts catalogs I have to see what they look like.


My bad. Freewheel hub. Around 86, 87.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Sutherland's 4th edition(1985) has these dimensions for a Campagnolo axle

Thread--10mmx26TPI

Over locknuts--125mm

Axle length--134mm

Dimension A--35mm (this is the measurement from the shoulder that the freewheel buts up against to the outside face of the axle locknut)

Chainline--43.5 (from center of the hub to middle of the mounted freewheel, which would be the center cog on a 6spd freewheel.)(Do Not put the freewheel on a hub that isn't built into a wheel, Big Mistake. You probably know this, but I thought that it's worth mentioning.)


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I dug out my Campy catalog 18 (Super Record, Record and lower groups pre 1985) and 18 bis (C Recd, Victory, Triomphe groups) . The part number for the C Record and Record rear axle is the same , 29/R. Listed as 132 mm in catalog 18 whereas no axle lengths listed for any hubs in 18 bis.

Nuovo Tipo hub in cat 18 is listed as part 29 , 127 mm long. Axles for Triomphe and Victory Hubs are part # 420/004.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Check Wheels MFG to see if they have one for you. There axles are very good.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

hfc said:


> I dug out my Campy catalog 18 (Super Record, Record and lower groups pre 1985) and 18 bis (C Recd, Victory, Triomphe groups) . The part number for the C Record and Record rear axle is the same , 29/R. Listed as 132 mm in catalog 18 whereas no axle lengths listed for any hubs in 18 bis.
> 
> Nuovo Tipo hub in cat 18 is listed as part 29 , 127 mm long. Axles for Triomphe and Victory Hubs are part # 420/004.


Thanks for the research. I'll either get the one in Boulder, but I'm checking one other source as I don't need any of the other hardware.


----------

